# Guitars you should have, but don't?



## MoshJosh (Jul 31, 2015)

So a lot of us have guitars we shouldn't have haha but is there a guitar that belongs in your collection that isn't there for one reason or another?

For me its the Ibanez SA2120FM. Great guitar with lots of features I love, Comfy not totally flat neck, set neck, Mahogany body(but not to heavy), beautiful flame top, best of S and RG body shapes, vintage style non floating trem, and no crappy plastic S style selector switch cover. . . also my local shop has a BRAND NEW ONE!!! Yeah a new SA2120fm, a model that was discontinued forever ago. 

Why don't I have one? Cause I'm dumb.





Also Gibson Explore. Love these guitars because I'm a huge Coheed fan, they look sick, and I find the 60s profile very comfortable. 

Why don't I have one? Again cause I'm dumb and buy other guitars instead haha


----------



## MetalheadMC (Jul 31, 2015)

The dusty waring PRS mainly because I salivate over that guitar daily and can't afford it


----------



## lemeker (Jul 31, 2015)

A Jackson cs 7 string with a reverse headstock. Just don't have the cash.....maybe one day I will.


----------



## Jake (Jul 31, 2015)

An ESP Horizon and a good 7 string at the time being. Although that could easily be fixed by acquiring a horizon NT7 

Maybe soon haha I miss my old horizon a lot these days


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 31, 2015)

A MM JP or a Majesty 6 or 7.

Long time a massive fan of Dream Theater. I even had a cover band of them years ago back in my country, but I was playing bass. My guitar level never reached that of a DT, but I do have fun always playing the eassy songs, or jsut the rythm sections and If I do a solo is like the easiest solo of them. Its the only band I have every CD.

reason why?. I just cant afford one of them, way out of reach (not quite) but for my guitar level playing and the actual time I would be using it, its not worth such a high expense.

There is the Sterling line, but so far I have only liked one color, the white Limited edition 7 string (of course it had to be the limited edition), I was close to get it, but life trow bunch of bills at me. I though I lost my chance, I found out there were still 2 left in Australia dealers (bit expensive tho), And again bills came up.

I never quite liked the black burst colors of the other 6 or 7 string versions, maybe only the blue one?. But I already ahve a floating tremolo 6 and I dont want my only other guitar to be the same


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 31, 2015)

Any Ibanez Sabers or JEMs. I've owned various examples in the past but I never seem to hang on to them. Not that they're bad, I just never bond with them.


----------



## Fraz666 (Jul 31, 2015)

MetalheadMC said:


> The dusty waring PRS mainly because I salivate over that guitar daily and can't afford it


I know that feel bro...

for me is a 8 multiscale Mayones or GNG


----------



## WolleK (Jul 31, 2015)

ESP JH1- JH3 (Hetfield Signature), cause these are too expensive and i can not justify 3000 euro on a used guitar with my level of playing.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jul 31, 2015)

Washburn CS-780 in purple

I tried one at a guitar store, when I was looking for a new axe. I loved it and all the features of it. It just felt good.
I bought a BC Rich Warlock instead because it had a more "metal" appearance, which seemed to be a big deal for me back then. I've regret that choice a few times since.

The model went out of production a long time ago, and they seem impossible to find over here in Europe. Still crossing my fingers, hoping that some day I'll find one.


----------



## celticelk (Jul 31, 2015)

Non-superstrat 7-strings made in 1999-2001:

Danelectro Mod 7
Schecter T-7
Schecter Jazz-7 (blonde)

I've seen all of these for sale in the past year, and just keep missing them.


----------



## BouhZik (Jul 31, 2015)

Jackson DK2M. The old one with maple headstock, black sharkies and black binding. I saw a used one a few month ago for 400&#8364;, and didn't jump on it. It's sad because those DK2M are not easy to find around here and the new ones with the painted headstock and offset dots looks wrong to me.


----------



## TheMasterplan (Jul 31, 2015)

Any 7 or 8 string Mayones.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 31, 2015)

I was going to say more Ibanez Prestige models I don't care about the model 


@MoshJosh http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/261457-random-ngd-prestige-inside.html


----------



## loqtrall (Jul 31, 2015)

LTD PH-600 in Brushed Aluminum in dead mint condition.

Because I traded it away like a ****ing idiot, and every time they (very, very rarely) show up on the web for sale, I'm always short on cash.

Also, Washburn WM526, pretty much my dream guitar. It's been discontinued for years now. Best guitar Washburn has ever made.


----------



## Humbuck (Jul 31, 2015)

A great 7.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 31, 2015)

One that costs over $800. All my guitars are sub-that. And as much as I play/obsess over the instrument, I should have one. But I don't. I'm cheap. I'll blame it on having kids. Damn kids...


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jul 31, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> One that costs over $800. All my guitars are sub-that. And as much as I play/obsess over the instrument, I should have one. But I don't. I'm cheap. I'll blame it on having kids. Damn kids...



If it makes you feel better, guitars 1k+ don't really feel/play any differently than a well made cheap import. I have a cheap $200 Ibanez that plays/feels better to me than a lot of guitars I've played even in the hyper expensive range. I wouldn't ever stress about getting an expensive guitar if the cheaper ones you have feel good to you.

That said, I really want a custom painted 7 string Gibson explorer.


----------



## akinari (Jul 31, 2015)

A 30" scale 6 or 7 string, for sure.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jul 31, 2015)

Anyone have an extra $13k laying around for me. 34 frets, mostly unlimited upper fret access on high strings, real gems (at $13k, it better be lol), etc. Do want, would never pay above 10% of what they're asking. Hopefully after the initial 25 people, it'll go to prod at a much lower price point.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 31, 2015)

Gonna disagree completely and say that you should sell a kidney or something and buy a $1k+ guitar. But get something MIJ/MIUSA. Doesn't have to be new, buying used is where it's at imo.


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 31, 2015)

Ibanez Xiphos guitar because I'm a fan of thin necks and weird guitar body shapes. Reason I don't one. I have a lot of B.C. Rich guitars so that takes care of the weird guitar body shape craving. 

Ibanez EGEN 18 Herman Li signature guitar because I've always wanted a Ibanez S series body shape with 24 frets and flame maple top. Plus the door on the truss rod cover is nifty. Reason I don't have one. Just the choices of other guitars that I want.


----------



## Bleach31 (Jul 31, 2015)

Jackson CS Dinky, Fender American Standard Tele and Strat HH. Probably a few others, but those are the main ones. Reason I don't have them: too many other guitars and other gear.
Edit: forgot about the Strandberg OS 6 and 7 models. Definitely should have one of those too.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Jul 31, 2015)

I should have my caparison horus snowcloud and deep sea still but had to sell them because of some dumb bull..... Wish I still had my Breedlove AD20sm as well. Oh well. My two customs will do for now, but it'd be nice to have a 6 string electric again.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jul 31, 2015)

Parker Fly Deluxe 7 




...and actually I just noticed that's not a Fly Deluxe, it's a more traditionally thick body with full-size pickup routes, it doesn't have that classic thin body that the Fly Deluxe has.

Dammit!


----------



## ArtDecade (Jul 31, 2015)

I love Parkers... but that is the ugliest one I have ever seen.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 31, 2015)

An Ibanez SZ1220 Prestige. The only SZ Prestige that manages to elude me. Also, a nice Les Paul... I love my Eclipse, but it still isn't a Les Paul. Maybe if it was a Full Thickness model it would be closer. And lastly a vintage Gibson RD.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 31, 2015)

A Schecter Cloud/Symbol would be awesome as a huge Prince fan. A trem-equipped 7 would be great as well.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 31, 2015)

Ibanez M8M....I know I'd hate the neck and it wouldn't get used nearly enough to justify the price tag...but it's on the list anyway. 

Same goes for a Mayones Regius 7...almost pulled the trigger a couple of times but I'm looking for something very specific and I've only seen one.

EDIT: another LP for blues stuff with some lower output pickups, maybe an R8 or something...my GT has EMGs in it and my Custom has a Painkiller and neither play nice with clean Fender amps.


----------



## Noxon (Jul 31, 2015)

Some sort of LP shape. An Eclipse would be the ....... I don't even care which model. Never played/owned an ESP/LTD. It's sad, I know.


----------



## ChristopherG (Jul 31, 2015)

A Gibson ES330TL that I inherited and accidentally put my foot through trying to break up a dog fight.

Other than that I still have dreams of Steve Erlewine sending me one of his hand crafted Lazers out of the goodness of his heart.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 31, 2015)

Gibson Explorer. I love the Explorer shape in looks and for comfort, but i always end up getting something else. Right now I wish my USA HH Strat that i poured a bunch of cash into was an Explorer.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 31, 2015)

This sure is a gaseous thread..


----------



## vibrantgermancities (Jul 31, 2015)

PRS Brent Mason sig. Mainly because it was the nicest guitar I've ever tried but I talked myself into buying a Regius instead. Because metal. 

Don't get me wrong, I love the Regius... but damn if I don't lie awake occasionally thinking I've made a huge mistake.


Also a Fender Tele Custom. There's something about them... my first electric was one of the Squier Deluxe models back in 2003ish, and one day I'm going to go back down that road.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jul 31, 2015)

Gonna be realistic and go for a plain simple, run of the mill Gibson SG standard in heritage cherry finish.

I'd own one already, but I'm not arsed to pay much for it


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Jul 31, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> I love Parkers... but that is the ugliest one I have ever seen.


I don't know, I kind of dig it. I mean, yellow isn't my first choice of colour...

...or second, or third...

...or fourth, for that matter...

...or...

...you get the idea.

But other than it being yellow, I don't really have a problem with the looks.


----------



## feraledge (Aug 1, 2015)

I feel like this is kind of one of the reasons I picked up a guitar in the first place..




Owned a Gibson Gothic explorer briefly, loved how it sounded, but the finish was awful, felt like it was chipping away every time I touched it. The fretboard was atrocious.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 1, 2015)

- A Parker Fly Mojo in Tangerine Metallic (see HighGain's http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-parker-fly-mojo-midi-tangerine-metallic.html)






- A black Washburn WM526






- An Ibanez M8M, even though I don't think I'd ever pay full price for one






- This Vader 7 found here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/295650-ngd-kiesel-v7.html






- An Ibanez JEM 7VWH






- I'll never forget those 20 minutes I spent with a 20th Anniversary Ibanez JEM in a guitar shop in Spain (that's totally me playing the guitar in the picture... )






- An Ibanez JPM 90 HAM






- And, last but not least, a more "humble" Ibanez RG3620Z in Atlantic Blue Burst, which I got to fall in love with after playing it extensively at my local guitar shop some years back.








Too bad I barely play guitar these days and can't really justify investing in any of these...


----------



## revivalmode (Aug 1, 2015)

Eternal GAS for these guitars until I own them


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 1, 2015)

Guitar: I suppose it's a bit surprising I don't have a black Gibson SG Standard yet. It was the first guitar I GASed for nearly twenty years ago now (Christ, that's depressing), but I've somehow never picked one up. I don't even remember the name of the band that was playing the first time I saw someone use one, but I sure do remember the instant GAS I had for the guitar.

Bass: A fretless 5 or 6. I love fretlesses and I love having a low B, but somehow both of my fretlesses are 4s and my 5s and 6s all have frets.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 1, 2015)

Alberto7 said:


>


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 1, 2015)

^


----------



## Curt (Aug 1, 2015)

Back when I grew out of my Dimebag worship gotta-have-ML's phase, I should have sold my Dime-O-Flame and ML79 to assist in buying one of these, but I never did it. Instead when I sold them I ended up buying a couple LTD Vipers. I still want this guitar more than anything.





I could have had one of these about a year and a half ago, but instead I had decided I needed to buy an amp instead, so I ended up with a 5150 III 50w, a Mesa 4x12, and a new delay pedal instead.





I really, really should have this guitar. I was so close to buying one just like it a couple years ago, but my car decided it was going to go through a a couple weeks of nothing but troubles with more than one too many trips to the shop. So apparently I ....ed up in some big way for karma to take that kind of colossal dump on me. So instead of selling my Roadster to pay for a new guitar, I sold my roadster to end up paying for that horse..... The coheed and cambria fanboy in me absolutely needs an explorer, and preferably an e/2. This GAS will never cease.


----------



## thedonal (Aug 1, 2015)

Two guitars I should really have got.

A 2014 Les Paul Traditional. Didn't have the funds. Won't but a Gibson now because I think they make really stupid choices with their range (plus I still don't have the funds). Maybe a used LP at some point. 

A Telecaster. It'll happen at some point.

A PRS. Only recently got the love for these. Hope I get the funds at some point soon for an anniversary SE CU24.


----------



## Dayviewer (Aug 1, 2015)

Doesn't get made anymore and it's pretty hard to find....
If I'd ever get my hands on one, I'd get a Baritone Warmoth neck, some Bare Knuckles, hmm


----------



## Sumsar (Aug 1, 2015)

All these guitars are missing from my collection primaryly due to the fact that I am a poor poor master student (will change soon though)

Chris broderick 7 string signature Jackson:





Mayones Duvell 7:





Kiesel vader 7:





Jackson HT7 (not a Periphery fan at all, but damn it is a nice guitar, reverse headstock like the broderick model please!):





Some ESP eclipse 6 string, just to have some sort of LP style guitar


----------



## feraledge (Aug 1, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Guitar: I suppose it's a bit surprising I don't have a black Gibson SG Standard yet. It was the first guitar I GASed for nearly twenty years ago now (Christ, that's depressing), but I've somehow never picked one up. I don't even remember the name of the band that was playing the first time I saw someone use one, but I sure do remember the instant GAS I ...



20 years ago, eh? Going out on a limb here but this was my second case of GAS and a slightly lesser version was my first legit "nice" guitar. A friend sold it to me for $500 in 1998. KT fun fact: $300 of those dollars came from winning first place at a math fair. Used to be a nerd about things that were far less cool than guitars, ecology and anthropology.


----------



## DarthV (Aug 1, 2015)

Some sort of les paul (eclipse!) and a wolfgang (prefer usa peavey). Just missed out on a good local deal for a wolf last weekend


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 1, 2015)

Dayviewer said:


> Doesn't get made anymore and it's pretty hard to find....
> If I'd ever get my hands on one, I'd get a Baritone Warmoth neck, some Bare Knuckles, hmm



Think there is one or two of these at a local shop, MIJ Pawn shop series right?


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Aug 1, 2015)

Biggest mistake of my life, selling this gorgeous guitar. I actually had it, but it is not with me anymore.






Sooner or later I will pull the trigger for this...


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 1, 2015)

My own custom Conklin


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 1, 2015)

Although this isn't some sort of boutique instrument that I desperately want, I feel like every decent guitarist, especially one who plays metal, should own an Ibby RG or JEM. It just feels like 'the' metal guitar.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 1, 2015)

The Ibanez AELBT1 baritone is the one that's on my list right now...all of my acoustic stuff that I've written is in either drop or open-B, and my current acoustic just doesn't have the scale length to pull it off.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 1, 2015)

Insomnia said:


> Although this isn't some sort of boutique instrument that I desperately want, I feel like every decent guitarist, especially one who plays metal, should own an Ibby RG or JEM. It just feels like 'the' metal guitar.



Agreed...I feel like you should make it your own, though. Glad I found this one, but wish I would have found it sooner.



RGIB6 Redo by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


----------



## celticelk (Aug 1, 2015)

Insomnia said:


> Although this isn't some sort of boutique instrument that I desperately want, I feel like every decent guitarist, especially one who plays metal, should own an Ibby RG or JEM. It just feels like 'the' metal guitar.



Not if you're playing doom.


----------



## asher (Aug 1, 2015)

My old cherry red Jackson DK2M.

Stupid trade that ended up being a scam 

And after that probably my old SL1.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Aug 1, 2015)

Pretty much any core model PRS. I gravitate to them so damn fast in guitar center it's laughable. Just can't afford it.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 1, 2015)

My wrist can't really do Ibanez anymore..


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 1, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> My wrist can't really do Ibanez anymore..



If it's because they're too thin, look at that baritone, dude. Fat ass neck on that one, that's why I grabbed it.


----------



## mdeeRocks (Aug 1, 2015)

Les Paul Black Beauty. I'll have it one day though, not sure I'll play it often, because of weight.


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2015)

Also I was gonna say another rga321f in blue because I still regret losing my old one but............


----------



## Bodes (Aug 1, 2015)

Some really nice guitars int his thread.

For me though:
1. B.C. Rich Mockingbird. Something tells me in 80's hot pink or black with hot pink binding and pick up rings or pink with black binding would be fuggin awesome!
Think:






But in this colour scheme:






2. Traditionally explorer shaped with a whammy. Not Gibson or ESP EX. (Yes I know I chose to put a Gibson pic)





3. ESP Page Hamilton, the silver one.





4. ESP Brett Garsed, the blue one with the c0ckstock. But like most ESP/LTD I HATE the control layout and think they look crap with holes where a pot should be so I will never own one.





5. Jackson or Charvel white traditional looking Strat with a black pickguard ala Adrian Smith. Massive Iron Maiden fan boi!





6. I have never played a LP shaped guitar I have liked, but should have one to just RTFO in a covers band!

7. Iceman J Yuenger ICJ100WZ


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 1, 2015)

mdeeRocks said:


> Les Paul Black Beauty. I'll have it one day though, not sure I'll play it often, because of weight.



Got one and even though it's 10.7 lbs I play it pretty much every day. 

I'm gonna add that Hamilton sig as well; I want the pink one though. Such an iconic guitar.

Jim Root Strat in black goes on the list; I sold my '74 and have no strats left...


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 1, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> If it's because they're too thin, look at that baritone, dude. Fat ass neck on that one, that's why I grabbed it.



Not sure if it's a thin neck thing, or a flatter fb thing.. I just know it ain't comfy.. Which sucks because I loved Steve Vai as a kid and wanted a Jem forever. My only 7 is an Ibby S and it kills my hand after a while. 

But hey, I can still dream and live vicariously through you guys with all your cool J Customs and UVs... But to tell you the truth I would much rather have a CS Fender Strat


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 1, 2015)

For the sheer insanity of it, I'd like to add a PRS Tremonti with a top and finish like HighGain's Pinky with a maple board, gold hardware and piezos.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Aug 1, 2015)

i have a couple things that i should have

this






and this





and then this





yes, i do need two fretless basses, don't judge me


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 1, 2015)

So...basically this is just YET ANOTHER "what is your GAS?" thread.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 1, 2015)

While we are on the topic: there are a few First Act Custom Shop artist-owned guitars that I'm after. (Anyone who has talked to me knows which ones they are and who previously owned them.)

But also...



Dusty Chalk said:


> Parker Fly Deluxe 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.......GIMME!


----------



## feraledge (Aug 1, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> So...basically this is just YET ANOTHER "what is your GAS?" thread.



C'mon now, we all know there are tons of types of GAS. 
This is like sub-bucket list GAS, but more between "full on nostalgia" GAS and "I win the lottery guitar collection" GAS. Not quite "I might pull the trigger if this pops up on eBay at 2 AM under $XXXX price" GAS, but definitely a step above "taking a dump and looking at the Sweewater catalog, I can only take 1 guitar as-is" GAS.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 1, 2015)

feraledge said:


> , but definitely a step above "taking a dump and looking at the Sweewater catalog, I can only take 1 guitar as-is" GAS.



icwatudiddurr


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 1, 2015)

I will admit this is very similar to "post your GAS" but its sort of different. I mean sure if we all had bottomless bank accounts we'd have any and every guitar we wanted. So in that way we should have every guitar but don't because of funds. But I think most of us have guitars we love, or should love, or people would expect us to have that we just don't. Some examples might be.

Slash is my favorite guitarist and I've had many chances to buy a Les Paul, but I have a bad back and the weight of the guitar means I won't buy one.

or

I went to the guitar store to by guitar A but left the store with guitar B, an when I came back guitar A was already sold. . . I never saw guitar A again.

or

I'm the guitarist for Periphery and I should play my signature guitar but I just don't jive with it you know

^^^ Just fooling


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 1, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> .......GIMME!


But it's like the cake version of a proper Fly Deluxe. No, I don't mean Cake the band, I mean literally, it looks like a cake. It doesn't do this (and credit to the ebayer for posting this particular angle, because he's selling a 2014 [it's a sixer, though]):


----------



## rokket2005 (Aug 2, 2015)

If there was a guitar I was supposed to have, I would've bought it. I already have a lot of things I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 2, 2015)

A 7 string...

I own about 25 guitars and not one of them is a 7 string. I have had three, not sure what happened...


----------



## nicktao (Aug 2, 2015)

^ LOL I'm in the same boat man, I've got 3 JPs and all of them are sixes. At one point I had 7 6 strings. My next is probably a Carvin V7 or 8.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Aug 2, 2015)

A couple of guitars come to mind that should be in my collection. 

This ...





And ...


----------



## The Hiryuu (Aug 2, 2015)

Gary Kramer Turbulence 729-R. By the time I had the money together, they were sold out.


----------



## naw38 (Aug 2, 2015)

I should have a Tokai Love Rock(Gibson copy, beautiful guitar) and a Vester semi acoustic(ES 335 copy) but some piece of dried up premature ejaculate stole them while my wife was 8 months pregnant. 

I still check the classified back home for them, almost six years later.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 2, 2015)

My CS Strat would have a slanted humbucker in the bridge position (splittable), no middle pickup and a Jeff Beck Noiseless in the neck position, two way selector button and matching killswitch, slightly fanned frets, roller nut, locking vintage tuners, two-post tremolo with high mass graphite saddles in that vintage yellowish-white color. 

And it would have 8 strings


----------



## Edika (Aug 2, 2015)

One guitar I have been after since I've started playing and I should have had already but new they're really expensive here and I couldn't justify the cost due to my guitar skill. That's a Jackson USA soloist, either a SL1 or a SL2. When I had the money I went for a Carvin as it was cheaper and more versatile. I've also been buying cheap guitars and deals lately and decided to stop wasting my resources and try to buy guitars I want to own. So a NGD will be coming soon with a guitar I should have had a few years ago .


----------



## TheStig1214 (Aug 2, 2015)

My holy grail is a vintage Iceman, preferably the Artist 2663 or an 70s IC400. I've had the dough to buy one but none ever come up for sale, so I've just bought other guitars.


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Aug 2, 2015)

I so want a Torzal bass, 6 or 7 string, as well as a headless fanned fret bass.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 2, 2015)

EBMM JP7 BFR

But it's more that I would love to have one of these rather than I think I 'should' have one. I have two standard JP7s at the moment, and those are fantastic guitars and all I could ask for.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm guitar brand and shape agnostic but allergic to money. 
But if I had to pick a guitar I really want...


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Aug 3, 2015)

A purple Mayones Regius 6. Probably the only guitar I'm very shure I will try to afford one day.

Maybe a Blackmachine B6 as well.

And a really good acoustic. Like a Babicz Dreadnought. And a twelve string acoustic.


----------



## ras1988 (Aug 3, 2015)

For someone playing as long as I have I should have really owned or tried more Ibanez. I need a legitimate Fender strat, Fender tele, and Gibson Les Paul Custom (I have a Suhr standard, Fender blacktop baritele, and a PRS singlecut trem) to really try things out and round out my owning of things.

I should have really owned a fretless bass or a Rickenbacker 4003 by now too, my Sean Malone and Geddy Lee fanboyism should have caught up to me by now


----------



## protest (Aug 3, 2015)

Tom Anderson Angel with a reverse headstock and chrome floyd.

Kind of like this one:


----------



## pondman (Aug 3, 2015)

dna by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Deception (Aug 3, 2015)

I really should own a 6 string. Any six string. My only guitar is a 7 at the moment and it's cool and all but I really miss having a six



Seybsnilksz said:


> A purple Mayones Regius 6. Probably the only guitar I'm very shure I will try to afford one day.



Yeahhh buddy.


----------



## BornToLooze (Aug 3, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Guitar: I suppose it's a bit surprising I don't have a black Gibson SG Standard yet. It was the first guitar I GASed for nearly twenty years ago now (Christ, that's depressing), but I've somehow never picked one up. I don't even remember the name of the band that was playing the first time I saw someone use one, but I sure do remember the instant GAS I had for the guitar.



I GASed after an SG forever, and when I finally got a chance to play one (and was going to get it) I hated it.


----------



## brett8388 (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a lot of guitars, and most represent my favorite guitar players. But I have zero guitars from one of my all-time favorite players - Paul Gilbert. Can't really explain that. 

I spent a lot more time learning Paul's licks than I did Vai, EVH, or RR, but I've got plenty of their signature guitars and none of Paul's.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 3, 2015)

I would LLLLLOOOOOOVE a custom Skervesen 8 string! Fan fretted with Ionizer pickups in it.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 4, 2015)

pondman said:


> dna by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




"Guitars that you should have, but will be finished building next week"?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 4, 2015)

An Explorer-shaped guitar, a Les Paul-shaped guitar, a baritone, pickups/parts for a Squier Strat project, a Telecaster, and a 5-string bass. 

Because I'm broke.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 4, 2015)

BouhZik said:


> Jackson DK2M. The old one with maple headstock, black sharkies and black binding. I saw a used one a few month ago for 400, and didn't jump on it. It's sad because those DK2M are not easy to find around here and the new ones with the painted headstock and offset dots looks wrong to me.



They were blowing them out at Guitar Center for like $250 like 5 years ago. I bought a ....ing exhaust for my ....heap car back then


----------



## desmondtencents (Aug 4, 2015)

I would sooooooo badly love to have a Gibson RD in silverburst!
Why, oh why can't Epiphone make a more affordable version for us cash strapped sufferers of GAS?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 4, 2015)

Less based on wants and more on needs:


*A Maton or Cole Clark steel string acoustic*

- Acoustics are instruments I don't want to settle for anything less. Solid body electrics I enjoy modding to sound to my tastes, but you don't have that luxury with an acoustic. My Cordoba classical has spoiled me to stick with high end acoustics. And Matons and Cole Clarks happen to be my favorites. 

*A decent Tele*

- Throughout my collection, I have most of the essentials, decent Les Paul, great Strat, a hollowbody, a few locking trem guitars, but I still haven't got to a good old fashioned Telecaster. I recently borrowed my friend's Fender US Special and it ended up on 70% of my upcoming album. Either Fender or G&L, I need one in the fleet. I am hunting for a US model, and I insist on a maple board. 

*A 12 string. Either acoustic or electric*

- This is thinking more on a sonic perspective. Some of my favorite albums have 12 strings to add that much needed fairy dust. 

*A high end Les Paul*

- This can wait until my middle ages.  But I believe that all serious guitarists should at least have one great Les Paul in the arsenal. It's the definitive sound and look of rock. But until I get my dream Gibson or Heritage Gold Top with 60s neck, the old Epiphone will have to suffice...

*A hard-tail 7 String*

- I only have 2 7s and both have locking trems. While I much prefer trems, a good hardtail is a good option to have. 

*A Bass VI style instrument*

- Like my 12 string reasons, but lower. 

*A fretless 5 String*

- For basses, I mostly play 5 strings. I currently own a fretless but only as a 4 string. So either a fretless version of my main bass, or even a Kala U-Bass 5 would be awesome. 

*A high end Jazz Bass*

- Similar to my Les Paul justification. Jazz Basses are a difinitive sound. Either 4 or 5 string, I'm not fussed. A good 61 or 62 Jazz Bass is for my midlife crisis shopping list. 


Everything else is in the 'wants' category. And my list of 'wants', like everybody else, is endless.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 4, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> *A hard-tail 7 String*
> 
> - I only have 2 7s and both have locking trems. While I much prefer trems, a good hardtail is a good option to have.


I concur. I was really stressed on not having a trem on my first, second, and 3rd sevens (I had to have trems on everything), but I didn't miss it. I didn't even realize how infrequently I used them. I locked down the trem on my Parker -- never use it.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 4, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Less based on wants and more on needs:



actually no, the main topic is "should have" not "need", two way different things, and yeah you are right not "want" either. We have the GAS tread for that. 






like I said on my first post, I should have a JP guitar either majesty or the normal JP MM or even the Sterling by MM ones. Im such a big fan of Dream Theater and play so much of their songs that I should have a JP guitar by now, but I dont for some reason (instead I got the signature model of the guy from dragonforce). so I "should have" a JP, but in no ways I "need" one.

also Im a bit sucker for the color blue, but I dont have any guitar or bass on it. My guitar is white, and my bass is silver as it was the only color for it, it grow up on me but I never liked the silver


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 4, 2015)

MoshJosh said:


> I will admit this is very similar to "post your GAS" but its sort of different. I mean sure if we all had bottomless bank accounts we'd have any and every guitar we wanted. So in that way we should have every guitar but don't because of funds. But I think most of us have guitars we love, or should love, or people would expect us to have that we just don't. Some examples might be.
> 
> Slash is my favorite guitarist and I've had many chances to buy a Les Paul, but I have a bad back and the weight of the guitar means I won't buy one.
> 
> ...



this guys gets the idea of this tread


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 4, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> actually no, the main topic is "should have" not "need", two way different things, and yeah you are right not "want" either. We have the GAS tread for that.


 
Change need to "should have" and my post still holds water. 

...well maybe not the Les Paul/Jazz Bass $$ stuff.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Aug 4, 2015)

BornToLooze said:


> I GASed after an SG forever, and when I finally got a chance to play one (and was going to get it) I hated it.



I know that feeling, bro! 

To me, it is an unplayable guitar. Period.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 4, 2015)

JD27 said:


> An Ibanez SZ1220 Prestige. The only SZ Prestige that manages to elude me. Also, a nice Les Paul... I love my Eclipse, but it still isn't a Les Paul. Maybe if it was a Full Thickness model it would be closer. And lastly a vintage Gibson RD.



Well, one of these has been scratched from the list. Damn this thread!


----------



## asher (Aug 4, 2015)

THE SUSPENSE


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 5, 2015)

A nice acoustic. I have sixers, and a couple 8's. My girlfriend owns a few acoustics, but they aren't _mine. _


I would also like a really good guitar for once. All of my guits are sub $1500 and every time I play a JP7 or a PRS or something fairly high end my skills seem to increase tenfold. Things I have trouble playing on my own guitars seem effortless on these, even though my guitars feel good and are set up well.


----------

